
Voice Selfie with Private In-Browser AI - dbartle
https://picovoice.ai/selfie/
======
ksaj
It asks for permission to use my camera, with no detail of what the site does.
I'm assuming it would also need access to the microphone, but with no
indication as to what it is, I'm far less inclined to give these permissions.

Perhaps you could add some sort of description.

